# All-Weather Work Glove



## bybeehe (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello I am a current design student working on a project for a work glove company. I am interested in getting some public response to an idea I have for all-weather/winter gloves. I am specifically looking into designing a winter work glove for women that is warm, comfortable, and still has a high level of dexterity. I want to know more about consumer's glove needs, wants, and analysis about what is already on the market for all-weather gloves. Also please share any stories that you might have where you encountered a situation and weren't properly equipped, and a special type of glove would have helped. Any input is greatly appriciated!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi bybeehe.

If I were in the market for such a pair of gloves, I would look for a pair that are made of an inner layer and an outer layer, which can be easily separated to accommodate any kind of weather and work.

The inner layer of these gloves would be fairly thick, high quality cotton. This would be for warm/mild weather and fairly light work.

The outer layer would be good quality leather with the palms and fingertips re-inforced with another layer of leather. It would be lined with a thin layer of wool or Thinsulate inside for colder weater. 

The inner layer as well as the outer layer would be waterproof.

I would also want them to have a very good warranty, say 10 years. This would tell me that the company that made them is serious about quality. 

MOST importantly ---- I would look for the 'Made in the U.S.A.' tag on them. This would tell me that the company that made them cares about keeping jobs here in the U.S.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

As a woman who wears work gloves all day I can add my $.02.

*Thoughts:

- In my area (mid-atlantic) I don't need anything warmer than a set of mechanics-style gloves in the winter.

- I want a glove made of breathable materials - don't care so much about waterproof - but a glove that doesn't get sweaty would be nice.

- Loss of dexterity is, for me, primarily a matter of fit - Maybe better sizing for women's gloves. Not all women have thin long hands. When I buy a large woman's glove the fingertips are always too long - so I lose dexterity.

- Work gloves are a wear item - I have worn through six pairs of my old-reliable this year. Fingertip pads on thumb and forefinger wear out first. Because of this, I am not interested in buying expensive gloves, cause I know they are going to wear out. My price point is <$20.

- Adding a pad of soft absorbent material on the back of the glove (like biking gloves) would be nice - Sometimes you need to wipe your nose or face.

- Using a material for the fingers that will still work with my iPhone - funny, huh? but I stopped using one pair of my gloves that I would have to take off to answer my phone.
- 
*

Cheers!



gma2rjc said:


> MOST importantly ---- I would look for the 'Made in the U.S.A.' tag on them. This would tell me that the company that made them cares about keeping jobs here in the U.S.


 Hear. Hear.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

If you are designing a cold weather glove, you have to balance warmth, with dexterity, and price point, which is no easy task. Also keep in mind that during winter it gets dark early, so reflective elements are nice, low cost feature for a winter glove. I also like the trend of putting a grommet on gloves, so they can be clipped together. Personally I'd rather lose both gloves than just one, it seems to annoy me less.

Most of the winter work gloves I have tried are simply too thick to be funtional, so more often than not I simply wear thinner gloves and deal with the cold. If a winter glove is so thick that I have to take it off in order to complete my task, what use is it really?


My biggest complaint about all these "mechanics style" gloves is they cost too much and fall apart too fast. I have tried a bunch of these over the years, some cost $10 others cost $30 and while they look great and feel good for a short time, I have found that a good pair of leather "rancher" style gloves will last forever regardless of what i'm doing, provide a moderate amount of protection from the elements, and are the best overall value.


----------



## Romeow (Aug 30, 2009)

I would like to have a glove that still allows for movement and flexibility, however would still be warm, comfortable and waterproof. I do own a pair of Goretex gloves and they are very warm, however they are bulky and lack the movement I would want in a warm/winter work glove


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Bybee went bye bye
Hasn't been back to the site since making the post


----------



## Sallyhoe (Aug 30, 2009)

*convertible glove*

Hello - I've had many instances when I've had to remove bulky winter work gloves to do fine work on equipment. To keep my fingers from freezing, I use glove liners. This has sometimes caused my gloves to be too tight taking away their insulation qualities.... so I've had to buy gloves too large to allow for the liners - this then forces me to take off the outer layer more often than I should because they are too bulky to even work on large equipment.
I'd love a glove that was designed specifically with an inner layer to be used seperately from the outer layer. But not just a liner - a seperate glove with good fit and insulation properties. Also thumb and finger pieces to allow for holding onto small parts or tools and flexible knuckl areas to enable ease of motion. Designed this way would enable me to work longer in a cold environment. The outer layer also has insulation, so that together they keep my hands nice and warm. The inner layer is snug and holds on to my hand. The outer layer is easy on and easy off. The outer layer should also have loops or a snap or clip to hook on to my tool bag or belt when I take them off. Maybe a pocket on the back of the outer glove with velcro closer to put little chemical hand warmer packets. or enough space in the palms to slide a warmer packet into. 
Thanks - Good luck
Sally


----------

